# WNY Cruze Owners



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking for people to setup a WNY Cruze Car Club. I do alot of car customizing and been messing arround with alot of ideas with the cruze. I operate my own business customizing cars and i really like the challenge and potential of the cruze and would like to find a few good people that share my pasion and for us to make a strong statement with our cars. Get back at me if interested.

Thanks,
Dave
Backyard Customs


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)




----------

